# Mebeverine



## plasmon (Sep 29, 2001)

Yay, it's the first post in here







How have people got on with antispasmodics such as Mebeverine / Colofac(?) .... any experience as to its effectiveness?


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

HILast time i went to my GP and i was saying that the company that sell DICETEL was manufacturing also an other anti-spasm drug MEBEVERINE, and i would like to try it."well" he said."you'v already had a prescription for that in the past""houps!" i said.Conclusion: It doesn't work.







My first conclusion is1)Dicetel doesn't work in my case(2)Mebeverine no workingI'm on an other drug (Benty i think) that don't do the job.Second conclusion: Anti-spasm drugs are just stupid things that works "may be" when you are in a VERY BIG crisis but don't do anything when you experience a daily annoying dull pain.----IBS for 21 years[This message has been edited by bernard (edited 10-17-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2001)

I was just diagnosed with IBS and was prescribed Bentyl after receiving it in the emergency room. Seems to work pretty well for me. Had a terrible attack at 9:30pm last night, took the Bentyl and by 10pm I was feeling much better. Took again this morning cause it felt like it was beginning again, and things have been quiet all day. My GP seemed to think it doesn't work that well though and suggested Levsin (sp?) as an alternative. Anyone try that?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I have taken Levsin (3 years ago) and Bentyl (currently). I liked both.


----------



## Matt21 (Apr 14, 2002)

I ahve tried Meberevine and i dont think it helps at all, it does nothing for me.Does any one find any analgesics thats help?


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Plasmon, I was given Mebeverine/Colofac as a last resort after a year of not being able to eat without pain. It was like a miracle, I take it 20mins before a meal. It worked straight away and I have never looked back. I was going into spasms avery day, once it was so bad I was rushed into hospital with a suspected heart attack.I hope it works as well for you. I started taking it 4 times a day I am now down to twice a day. Good Luck


----------



## ikkle (Jun 26, 2002)

I took Mebeverine for years but didn't find it did a single thing, whether I took it or not.Whren I had my bad epsiode last week the doctor asked how I found it and I told him it was doing nothing so he changed me to Buscopan, which i think might be a little better but it's hard to tell.


----------



## kath139 (Sep 9, 2001)

I have tried mebeverine and it did nothing for me. Buscopan did not do anything for me either. Although I have heard from this bulletin board that some people have had some success with the above medications. I have just been prescribed Probanthine (which is an antispasmodic) from my doctor. I have been taking it for 10 days now and I have had no pain or bloating what so ever. I have had this illness for over 15 years and this is the best antispasmodic I have tried.


----------



## pwacker (Aug 20, 2002)

Mebeverine worked very well for me. How come it is not available in the U.S.? Generally no smooth-muscle relaxants seem available in the U.S. - why? The medications used in the U.S. are primarily anti-cholinergic which affect the nerve systems (using Bentyl, or the generic dicyclomine I often feel 'spaced out'). The smooth muscle relaxants only act on the muscles in the colon and hence have fewer side effects. I realized that mebeverine may not be helpful for many, but for those who have benefitted, why not have this drug available in the U.S.?


----------



## slacker (Mar 23, 2002)

What do you mean by "smooth muscle relaxant?"That is what the anti-cholinergics do, through the nervous sytem. Do you mean skeletal muscle relaxants, like Soma? We have those, but physicians are reluctant to prescribe them. As you probably know, the U.S. is very anal about drugs.slacker


----------



## Mojosue (Aug 30, 2002)

I used to have mebeverine for something. Not belly problems. Either neuralgia, fibrositis in the neck or for knee pain. Cant remember which it was - was over fifteen years ago...


----------



## StressedOut (Nov 14, 2001)

I was on Mebeverine for about a month and it drove me crazy! I had constantly a dry mouth and I was so unbelieveably thirsty the whole time. I wouldn't go near the stuff again. I always have big reactions to my medication but I remember Mebeverine as a bad one. I also made me feel like I never needed to go to the toilet and I had to remember consciously to go which was quite bizarre and a little bit scary seen as I was drinking so much water all day long to try and quench my thirst!It must work for some people though,;o)


----------



## Kate Elisabeth (Oct 16, 2002)

Hello All,







When my symptoms are Very Bad (i.e. lots of D) In the past I have found that mebeverine/colofac works alright.I hated the dry mouth too and I didn't like having to work out exactly when I would be eating next. For me, 45 minutes before eating seemed to reduce the post-meal D.When taking it, I could really only eat if I'd had a tablet. It meant no snacking and often I'd have to eat after everyone else while I waited for the tablet to work.Having said all that, all medications have side-effects and we have to choose which discomfort is the lesser!I think they're worth a try - I would experiment with the amount of time between taking the tablet and actually eating a meal. Good Luck! Kate


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I take mebeverine occasionally but am not that enamoured with it. Mainly I take Peppermint tablets and Bioforce Tormentil Complex (natural remedy).


----------

